# Beastmen Choices



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I went into my LGS today to discover that everyone is playing 2000 not 2500 points like we all did in 7th. This meant a radical overhaul of my WoC list reducing it to 2 units of Warriors, 6 Trolls, a Warshrine, a Sorc Lord, L2 Sorc and BSB. Not my idea of fun really, especially since my 2500 list I was really happy with.

So in a fit of petulance and self-indulgence I bought the Beastmen Army Book. Must say I quite like the flavour of it. Very guerilla. I want to build a list that optimises that feel - and of course the ambush special rule.

My initial musts for this list were:

2 x 7 or 3 x 5 scouting harpies. Rip up warmachine crew and solo mages if possible.

Slugtongue

2 decent ambushing units; which means 4 units of at least 20 Gor

and then waves of stuff that hits hard and fast (M6 minimum, ideally M7)

Tuskgor Chariots

Razorgors

etc

followed by Bestigors


My main areas of concern are such:

1. In 2000 points I can only take one of our awesome 275 point rare choices. I love the anti-mage aspect of the cygor, but I am hoping to be eating face very quickly so stone-throwing not too useful when all units are engaged. I came when I first read the Ghorgons rules, but re-reading - its just a unit of minotaur with less wound but regen. Am I wrong? Should I rock one of these? Or should I go with the Jabberslythe? Flying plus killy equals right into my gameplan. But I have never played with versus or seen any of these. What are your recommendations?

2. Lord: Kazrak or Gorthor? Kazrak lets me re-roll my ambush which is very useful if I am investing heavily in it, plus is quite a beast (Haha) in combat. Gorthor can Lore of Death me a dead mage/ character/ (army if he gets PSoX) , is fast, hitty and killy, and has a massive Ld bubble. But he's expensive. Regardless of cost, which do you think would most beneficial to my idea?

3. Slug tongue is taking death. Hope to fit a 2nd L2 w/ LoBeasts. Good choice?

4. Razorgor chariots. I know you get impact hits, but what does 2 chariots have over 5 Razorgors? Some advice on this would be great, cos I would love to take big-pig Chariots, but it just seems second best to lots of big-pigs (as I have dubbed them).

I really am stuck on this style of army, so please don't post saying that's a daft idea for a Beastmen army you need to scrap it all and get x, y, z; but please feel free to say: You're never going to be tourny competetive with this style, but you should really think about enhancing it with a, b, c.

Any suggestions welcome, and especially on the points above.

Many thanks as always, and +rep if haven't too recently.


----------



## Thebeastmaster (Oct 21, 2010)

1) You're right the Ghorgon is basically 2 Minos with one body (which is really cool btw). The jabberslythe is an amazing choice for a mobile army like yours. And it is a very powerful creature that can quickly destroy enemy artillery. (which is a constant pain in the side)
2) With the army type your experimenting with I would definitely go with Kazrak, with his bestial cunning, scourge, and dark mail (which gives him a 2+ armor and negates the effects of magic weapons)... Amazing! Also you can bring a lv 3 bray shaman with up to 30 pts of upgrades.
3) there are times when slugtounge does amazing with his curse, but other times... Not so much. But, I strongly suggest to bring along a Wargor BSB. Those leadership tests will kill you without this. LoB is a good idea for a lv 3 I was talking about earlier.
4) the pig chariots have more survivability but you could bring more pigs, you'll have to do this one yourself


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

First note that I'm not a beastmen expert, not even close, but here are my thoughts:
Harpies, they aren't great, but if you want them you can take some, but when having a jabber and with ambushers I wouldn't bother too much with them.

1. About the big beasties, either ghorghon(pure killing machine and my favorite) or the jabber who is fast and also somewhat hitty, great against warmachines as long as he doesn't get a cannonball for breakfast.
2.Kazrhak, is plain awesome especially if you're gonna use a lot of ambushing units.
3.Slugtongue, can do really well, but can suck too, but most times he rocks, keep him, if you take another shaman, choose your lore wisely, wildform from beasts is nice, s4 t5, that rocks, but the rest of the lore is meh and shadow is great for debuffing, you have to choose yourself what you like most.
4.this is up to yourself, choose what you like best a great group of several piggies all as an apart unit can swarm an flank, all smashing in and flanking unit, a few piggies in the front, some piggies in the side and you smash him away  , also don't forget the tuskgors, 75 pts for a chariot is great, they're the second thing I like most about beastmen.

Good luck with the beasts, and nice idea of taking ambush in the extreme, most people don't ambush much, while it's the thing I like most about them


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

*Welcome to the Herd!*

Hey man!

Welcome to the herd.

You're absolutely right about the very 'guerrilla' style of the beastmen. It's our bread and butter...well that and Primal fury.
Speaking of, I'd be remiss if I didn't say *ALWAYS TAKE A BSB*. Rerollable Primal fury tests will make or break your combat. Without it, our gors are just more expensive orcs.

Here's my take on some of your 'must haves'.

Harpies: fun, but very pricey. They do their job pretty well, but we have cheaper options. 2 units of 6 ungor raiders will cost you less than most single units of harpies. They are our core and can shoot when coming on from ambush. With Khazrak in the army, you're standing a good chance to really put the pressure on warmachines. Harpies are nice, but for our army, seldom do we need more than 1 unit....if any. they are pricey.

Khazrak: what can I say. Easily the best lord we have. his armor's ability makes him deadly vs. most heroes/ lords and he boasts the highest WS and tied for highest LD in our otherwise dismal leadership army. Scourge is FANTASTIC for just gutting hordes. "What's that? A marauder horde with mark of khorne and GWs? "​10 re-rollable attacks (or more!!!) saves the day and really turns CR against them. His ambush ability is pound for pound just amazing.

Slugtounge: MVP of many of my games. Round 1: taking enough wounds out of units to make them take a panic check or just WIPE OUT warmachine crews? Yes please. As a death shaman w/ regen, he's just fantastic. Never leave home w/o this guy. Recently, Sluggy took out a Chaos Warshrine and Marauder horsemen unit before the game started. Needless to say the chaos player was a bit shaken. (and it led to a route).

Chariots: They may sound mediocre, but against most armies w/ higher I than us (ie: 80% of them) the impact hits are just absurd. d6 impact hits make or break fights. Add a chariot to the flank of your minotaurs and you will have a broken enemy. For CORE and low cost, they fill a vital role. Leave them at home at your own peril. I try to run minimum 2.

It's all about COMBINING the impact hits. Minotaurs + chariots= a boatload of t4-5 impact hits on high I armies (that are usually very costly). A chariot into the flank of the tar pit your Gors are stuck on can break that combat as well.
not to mention they have the best AS in our army (non hero. lord) list...


I really enjoy ambushing. For good (roll 6) or bad (roll 1) it's amazing. Even at a 1, we can utilize that unit to come to the battle with a M 10 (march).
I would caution vs. MSU. I like my gors about 25 (small side) to 35ish on average. Even in ambush, they have low LD and can be broken if they have low numbers and run RIGHT off the field. A solid group of 30 can take hits and still slam home fast. Combine those with Raiders, and you have a chaotic enemy line. Even if /when they die, your main force can now make it to the battle.

I'm glad you have bestigors in your 'must haves' they are simply fantastic...and the only unit in our F****g book that can have a magic banner. (grrr)

Razorgor chariots have staying power. Primal fury on them pigs with that many attacks means more UMPH after the charge...which the tuskagors lack. But they are pricey..... but a great center chariot to really knock the snot out of flanks. I've run one with great success, but their price holds me back from more.

Chalice of dark rain, ungor raiders, slug tounge, ambush, terrain: these are all useful in SHUTTING down enemy war machines.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

I have yet to run Jabber or Ghorgon, but look forward to them. Jabber is the ultimate back line killer....if you combine him with other tricks (listed above) he will rampage. 
Ghorgon....not sure. He has a truck load of attacks,...but costs more than a medium unit of minos...which is more effective IMO


----------

